# Smelly heater?



## DG65 (Nov 16, 2009)

We recently purchased an '06 Murano S AWD with 45k miles and it wasn't long that we noticed an 'old shoe' smell from the vents. I know some cars had issues with this and a disinfectant was sprayed onto the evaporator to remedy the problem (not sure if it ever does permanently fix it).

Has this problem ever been addressed with the Murano and is there a TSB or a fix for this?

One other thing we noticed was that the transmission seems to slow down, or brake, when you let off the gas. It's more noticeable at slower speeds. Is this a normal function of the CVT? We've never owned one so it's new to us.

Thanks.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Make sure that the drain hose from the evaporator isn't clogged and letting water sit and go stale in the catch tray. I think the cvt thing you describe might be normal but I have only ever driven a Micra with a cvt once so can't be sure in your case.


----------



## DG65 (Nov 16, 2009)

Roger on the drain, thanks!


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

For the CVT that is pretty normal, it's basically like a go-cart clutch. You 06' murano has several recall's, intacke duct,seat belt cover, gas tank protector and I'm not sure what else. With the AWD murano and any other FWD 3.5L you probably have the clicking problem. 99% of nissan's FWD 3.5's have a clicking sound while accelerating or going from R to D. If you want the noise gone don't take it to a shop unless you have to. The Nissan cure is to remove the CV shaft nut, push the axle back and grease the mating surface of the axle where it meets the spindle and re-install the nut with more torque.


----------



## DG65 (Nov 16, 2009)

We don't have a clicking problem..... yet.

At this point the smelly heater is my number one problem. The drain is clear and the a/c was run for a while today and when we returned to it a few hours later for a short trip, the smell was "really" bad.

What suprizes me at this point is we purchased a '06 Mercury Milan at the same time and later found out it has no recalls. I figured the import would be less prone to those than a domestic car.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

This was taken from another site........ it is most likely related to your problem:

_*
As Mr. Timmbo mentioned above, my Acura had the "locker room" odor anytime you turned on the air - even with the AC until the AC had been on for quite some time.

I went looking for what is called BG Frigi-clean and ended up with a can of "Kool-It". I believe they are like products given the exact directions and description. Basically its a foam product that you spray/apply direct into the evaporator box. It then foams up and cleans the mold spores off of the evaporator coil, box ad vent plumbing. You literally skirt it in and it foams while you have the fan on high. It then runs out the drip tube while condensing etc.. 

I gained access to the evaporator directly through the "drip" tube. On my Acura - it was easily accessible from the passenger foot well area. Performed as per instructions and currently it smells great. I will probably perform again once I find the original BG Frigi-clean.

If it works as described all should be good.

This is the only way to alleviate odors like this from the evaporator coil. Charcoal filters only effect the odor coming into the car/evaporator, not leaving it.*_


----------



## DG65 (Nov 16, 2009)

I figured I would have to go this route but didn't know what to use.

Thanks!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

DG65 said:


> I figured I would have to go this route but didn't know what to use.
> 
> Thanks!


Let us know how it turns out when you're done as I believe others can use this tip if it works. Seems like a common issue with these cars as I've seen some other complaints.


----------



## DG65 (Nov 16, 2009)

Sure will.


----------



## lv2bgoing (Nov 8, 2005)

*Smell in the heater*



DG65 said:


> We recently purchased an '06 Murano S AWD with 45k miles and it wasn't long that we noticed an 'old shoe' smell from the vents. I know some cars had issues with this and a disinfectant was sprayed onto the evaporator to remedy the problem (not sure if it ever does permanently fix it).
> 
> Has this problem ever been addressed with the Murano and is there a TSB or a fix for this?
> 
> ...


Do you know there is a filer in the blower fan that could be ready to change. It is located behind the glove box. I had mine changed and it was so bad I could not believe it. They run about 40$ at the dealer. It takes about 10min to change, but you do have to remove the glove box.:lame:


----------



## DG65 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ya, I changed the cabin filter.
I tried to locate the a/c drain tube to inject the cleaner but it was so darn cold and I was so unmotivated to jack the car up I decided to inject through the center vents since that's where the bad odor was coming from. I used the cleaner as directed (except for going through the drain tube, of course) and then injected the deodorizer into the vents and the air intake near the wipers outside and it's been smelling just beautifully for a couple months now.


----------

